# Gisele Bundchen - Colcci Spring Summer Fashion Show 2005 - (x39)



## Kurupt (24 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (25 Juni 2011)

Die Gisele sieht TOP aus! 

Schade das sich nicht mehr bei der Victoria´s secret show läuft! 

DANKE fürs posten! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------

